# Kitchen in springs.



## bigal78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Couple of quick random questions. Is there piped gas in the springs or is it bottles. Secondly what gap did the builders leave for a cooker? Choices usually are 60 or 90cm ovens don't wanna buy one too small or too big for that matter!

Thanks.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Bottles.


----------



## bigal78 (Nov 2, 2011)

Bottles.. thanks for the info, are they readily available at gas/petrol stations and supermarkets? Do i need a contract with the supplier to purchase my first bottle like i did in Spain?


Can anybody living in the Springs or Arabian Ranches in a 2bed villa/townhouse tell me what space the builder left in the kitchen for the cooker/oven?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You simply telephone one of the gas bottle suppliers and they will deliver to you the same day. The first bottle includes a deposit.


----------

